# Sun Poisoning



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My feet have sun poisoning from beach trip. My legs and arms have been exposed to the sun from working outside so they are not so easy to burn.
So far milk is what I'm using,is tha the best thingfor sun poisoning?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Sun Poisoning: Symptoms and Treatment

Sun Poisoning
(continued)
Treating Sun Poisoning

For severe sunburn, these simple remedies usually do the trick:

Get out of the sun.
Take a cool (not cold) shower or bath or apply cool compresses.
Drink extra fluids for a few days.
Take ibuprofen or acetaminophen to relieve pain.
Use aloe gel or another moisturizer.
Completely cover sunburned areas when going outside.

Seek immediate medical care for these symptoms:

A sunburn that forms blisters, covers a large area, or is very painful
Facial swelling
Fever and chills
Upset stomach
Headache, confusion, or faintness
Signs of dehydration

Treatment for PMLE depends on its severity. Other than staying out of the sun and protecting yourself when you are, you may not need treatment. The rash can clear by itself within seven to 10 days. For solar urticaria, antihistamines are effective in some cases.

Other treatment or prevention for either type of reaction may include:

Topical corticosteroids
Sunscreen with both ultraviolet B (UVB) and ultraviolet A (UVA) protection
Phototherapy with psoralen UV light (PUVA) to desensitize skin to UV light
Low-dose antimalarials (for PMLE)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

backlash said:


> Sun Poisoning: Symptoms and Treatment
> 
> Sun Poisoning
> (continued)
> ...


 Thanks for info.I can't believe i left my feet out from under the unbrello,but of course I also walked down the each a lot too.
There are little red blood spots on tops of my feet.Now I can't wear shoes for awhile .
I can't pull up most sites now since so many upgraded.
I had a lot of9 fun playing with the grandkids in the waves,always loved swimming in ocean.Hubby won't go in since hes disabled,said he could'nt get away from sharks,I said you could'nt out swim a shark at any age.:confused :
Only part I got burned was my feet from wearing shoes all the time in the garden and chicken areas.:wave:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a Navy buddy that passed out on his stomach with his feet in the afternoon tropical sun.
Burnt both of them so bad he couldn't walk.
He was in sick bay for about 3 weeks. The Navy was not pleased but they didn't press charges.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Meerkat:
I got rid of the sun poisoning that has been on my arms for years. Before I got rid of it, i could not even expose my arms to the sun. They would itch like mad and swell with red bumps. 
I started spraying food grade hydrogen peroxide on my arms after I got out of the shower and dried off. Spray it on your feet and legs and let it dry. Don't do it before bed! The increased O2 in your system will keep you awake. 
Do some research on Hyrogen peroxide. It has been and is still used for a good many ailments. I buy the 35% FG and dilute it. FG has not stabilizers. So if you want to take it internally in greatly diluted amounts, you can.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Meerkat:
> I got rid of the sun poisoning that has been on my arms for years. Before I got rid of it, i could not even expose my arms to the sun. They would itch like mad and swell with red bumps.
> I started spraying food grade hydrogen peroxide on my arms after I got out of the shower and dried off. Spray it on your feet and legs and let it dry. Don't do it before bed! The increased O2 in your system will keep you awake.
> Do some research on Hyrogen peroxide. It has been and is still used for a good many ailments. I buy the 35% FG and dilute it. FG has not stabilizers. So if you want to take it internally in greatly diluted amounts, you can.


 Cliff,wonder if I can use the regular 3% if I dilute it ?:wave:


----------



## Kevin123 (Sep 21, 2011)

Use a good brand of sun screen and drink more water. Eat more fruits specially which are citric acid like oranges and grapefruits. I hope this will surely work for you.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Cliff,wonder if I can use the regular 3% if I dilute it ?:wave:


Yes you can. I just buy35% FG by the gallons because it can be used for so many things.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks yall.Feet are better and seems the peroxide did work.
When they itch now I spray benedryl on them too after the peroxide.:wave:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks yall.Feet are better and seems the peroxide did work.
> When they itch now I spray benedryl on them too after the peroxide.:wave:


Be a bit careful with the benedryl! you can over dose by skin absorption. I've done it before.. had to go to the ER. 
For itchy go with cortisone creams.


----------

